# Not-Halt antivalent anschließen



## E-Konstrukteur (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe eine Frage zu Not-Halt Tastern.

Wir haben vom Kunden (Mexiko) einen Not-Halt Taster vorgeschrieben bekommen der nur einen Öffner und einen Schließer hat.
Diesen möchten wir an einem PROFIsafe Eingang anschließen, leider finde ich dafür keine Schaltungbeispiel und bin mir nicht sicher ob dies ausrreicht.
Kann ich überhaupt damit einen PLe erreichen?
Oder muss ich zwei öffner zwingend haben?

Leider bin ich in diesem Bereich nicht so fit.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Safety (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo, 
laut DIN EN 60204-1 10.7.2 und DIN EN ISO 13850  4.4.3  müssen die Gräte zwangsöffnend ausgeführt sein.


----------



## E-Konstrukteur (13 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Jetzt behauptet ein Kollege das in der USA dies nicht  erforderlich ist, kann mir dies aber auch nicht belegen oder schriftlich  zeigen.
Der Not-Halt Taster enspricht laut Hersteller den Anforderungen der IEC 60947-5-5 3.9, die ich aber leider nicht zur Hand habe.
Kann mir jemand dazu Auskunft geben ob für die USA (Mexiko) das gegebenfalls ausrreichend ist?


----------



## jora (13 Februar 2015)

E-Konstrukteur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jetzt behauptet ein Kollege das in der USA dies nicht  erforderlich ist, kann mir dies aber auch nicht belegen oder schriftlich  zeigen.
> Der Not-Halt Taster enspricht laut Hersteller den Anforderungen der IEC 60947-5-5 3.9, die ich aber leider nicht zur Hand habe.
> Kann mir jemand dazu Auskunft geben ob für die USA (Mexiko) das gegebenfalls ausrreichend ist?



Ich weiß nicht was dir da eine andere Norm bringen soll.
Safety hat aus der EN 60204-1 zitiert, welche weltweit unter der IEC 60204-1 bekannt ist, so wie die EN ISO 13850.
USA ist ein Sonderfall bzw. was besonderes, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das dort anders sein muss bzw. es in diesem Fall eine Abweichung geben wird.


----------



## Michel1001 (14 Februar 2015)

Was sagt denn die NFPA 79 dazu?
Habt Ihr auch schon mal zur AHJ Kontakt aufgenommen?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Andreas Koenig (18 Februar 2015)

Es kommt sicher auf den Anwendungsfall an. Wenn ein Nothalt bei einer Maschine aingesetzt ist, wo unvermeidliche offene Gefahrenstellen bestehen, der Nothalt also im Einsatzfall schwerwiegende Verletzungsfolgen mindern soll, würde ich eher einen zweikanaligen Schalter mit 2 Öffnern verwenden, mit einer entsprechenden Testung kann ich auch eine Öffner/Schließer-Kombination nehmen wenn ich eine programmierbare Sicherheitssteuerung habe. Bei einem elektomechanischen Schaltgerät geht das natürlich nicht. Das ich den Drahtbruch im Schließer nicht erkenne, kann ich durch eine regelmäßige Prüfung (in Betriebsaneitung definiert) angemessen abfangen. Eine Kategorie 3 fordert ja auch keine lückenlose Fehlererkennung. Einfehlersicherheit ist gegeben, da der Drahtbruch im Öffner ja sofort zum Nothalt führt. Und wer für Nothalt über Kat1/PLr=c kommt hat sowieso was falschgemacht, da dann die eigentlichen Schutzmaßnahmen nicht ausreichen.  Man muss auch überlegen, wie die Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit für das Nichtöffnen eines lastfrei schaltenden Kontakts ist, wenn der Betätiger intakt ist, liegt.
Und in Mexiko ist das "akzeptable" Sicherheitsniveau ohehin deutlich ein anderes als hierzulande, da sind deutsche Maschinen schon sehr überurchschnittlich.

  Gruss Andreas


----------

